
Ask HN: Will iOS developers loss value if Swift goes open source? - sanosuke
Because at this point I don&#x27;t to know if getting a Mac Book Pro (It is really expensive for my pocket) represents a good investment, If I&#x27;ll be able to do the same in Linux.<p>What do you think?
======
rgawdzik
Swift going open source allows usage outside of iOS/OSX (ex. server side
linux).

iOS developers will still need Macbooks.

